# Opus Heaven



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

About a week and a half ago my B&M had the Oliva Launch and my buddy up there had a suprise for me in the back room they had just gotten their Opus X in


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Wow! Those Opus cases are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I know you killed your bill fold!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Bringing a new meaning to the term "Fuente Whore"! Nice stuff there Frank! 

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

niceeeee pickup!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

LouZava said:


> I know you killed your bill fold!


I deffinetly left a little lighter.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

awesome!!


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I hope you're not married; your wife is going to kill you.

:lol:


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

chrisguinther said:


> I hope you're not married; your wife is going to kill you.
> 
> :lol:


SSSShhhhh.....:sweat:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice pick up it makes me want one. i havent smoked an opus in a while and may need to indulge myself.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...very nice...beautiful pics.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Opusssssssssssssssssss X I like


----------



## mauied1101 (May 4, 2007)

nice!

notice all... Tampa...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very very nice indeedy!!!!!


----------



## SafetyStogie (Apr 26, 2007)

Whoa! Those are sweet.


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

I saw your photo and had to run to my cabinet to figure out which of those tins I picked up the other day when the shipment came in. Mine is the one with the full red/black strips on the bottom. What cigars came in the box on the right?


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

the perfecxtion x's it says it on the tin. on one side of the tin it says which cigar is in the tin.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome buy... great tins too!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

Guess I should have looked my tin over first. They are the same tin, but showing different sides. That was the cause of my confusion. I thought they had more than one tin, and I only got one of them. 

The cigars look and smell amazing by the way..


----------

